# Giant road OD and OD2 bottom bearings



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Do the Giant road OD and OD2 bottom headset bearings have the same outside diameter?
I want to convert my 2012 Defy Composite 3 to OD2. I have the OD2 fork but not the OD2 headset bearings in hand and don't want to buy until I know for sure if I can do this. Some say yes, some say no. I don't have a Giant dealer in my area anymore.


----------



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

I believe the Overdrive was based on a 1-1/8 to 1-1/4" taper, while the OD2 is 1-1/4 to 1-1/2", so it seems that you'd need both upper and lower bearings. I'd suggest measuring the inner diameter at the top and bottom of the frame head tube with a vernier caliper (or have your LBS do it), and then see if you can find bearings that will fit. Cane Creek website has a great headset finder chart. Of course, you'll also need a stem that will fit the OD2 1-1/4" steerer.


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

I received a reply from Giant concerning fitting an OD2 fork into an OD frame namely, my 2012 Giant Defy composite. The 2012 models will accept the fork with a change of headset. In fact, any Giant road models that use the regular road OD headset and fork should be able to be fitted with the bigger steerer tube fork with said changes. BTW, Cane Creek was absolutely no help. The factory OD2 headset is made by FSA.. The aftermarket FSA headset is a No. 54. hopefully this will help someone else down the road.
And my reason for doing this? IDK.......


----------

